# Beschleunigung  Verarbeitung, ...Ajax Client-Side?



## schlumsch (11. Mrz 2009)

Hallo allerseits...

ich arbeite mit jsf und Richfaces und habe ein Portlet erstellt. Hier habe ich das Problem, das die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit viel zu langsam ist. Zum Beispiel wird bei einem Wechsel zwischen 2 Seiten des Protlets auf der neuen Seite innerhalb einer Datatable eine Datenbankverbindung erstellt, dort die Werte abgeholt, von mir entsprechend aufbereitet und danach angezeigt. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich diesen Vorgang evtl. beschleunigen kann, habe da mal was von "Ajax Client-Side" gehört, womit ich allerdings nichts anfangen kann. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke im Voraus,
lg schlumsch


----------



## byte (11. Mrz 2009)

Klar, hier.


----------



## schlumsch (11. Mrz 2009)

ok,das ist ja interessant zu lesen (das meine ich ehrlich) aber irgendwie sehe ich da die Stelle nicht die mir weiterhilft um meine Abfragen zu beschleunigen, sorry.


----------



## byte (11. Mrz 2009)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Deine Problembeschreibung ist so allgemein, dass man da überhaupt nichts ableiten kann.

Ganz pauschal gesagt, kann man mit AJAX Abfragen beschleunigen, wenn man nur einen Teil einer Webseite aktualisieren will. Ob das bei Dir was bringt, kann ich nicht sagen, denn ich bin kein Hellseher.

Ich würde erstmal analysieren, was da bei Dir denn nun wirklich soviel Zeit kostet. Das Nadelöhr ist meistens erstmal die Datenbank. Ergo sollte man erstmal gucken, ob man die DB-Statements optimieren kann.


----------

